
The corporate poo patrol is coming after your precious toilet time - rbanffy
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/battle-toilet-workplace
======
gshdg
Everything about this is a bad idea.

This will put you in a position that actually makes it more difficult to poo.

$deity forbid you get food poisoning.

And it’s setting employers up for lawsuits from people with disabilities or
injuries who don’t have the leg strength to hold that squat long enough for
normal elimination.

Plus you might notice that this penalizes women worse than men.

Companies these days really just don’t want to accept that their employees are
still humans with messy human biological needs and, you know emotions. Yeah,
they want robots to replace us all, but that’s not an option yet. We’re still
humans.

~~~
RenRav
I don't think they will touch handicapped toilets.

So of course everyone is going to form lines to use that toilet. Maybe they
constantly prop the toilet seats back up to the correct angle until the seats
break.

This reminds me of the hostile designed public benches and seating to prevent
people sleeping on it. It just ends up making everyone hate it.

~~~
liveoneggs
without cameras in the stalls the uncomfortable toilets will be vandalized and
intentionally broken until they are replaced

------
cafard
A fellow I knew had been a supervisor in printing plants. I heard from
somebody who knew him that a printer had once caught him outside the restroom
door, clearly timing the break. The printer said, "Next time, if you want to
time it, you have to come in and watch."

I doubt he reformed his ways, but he might have become better at not getting
caught.

HNers should remember that people punching time clocks have it worse.

------
mc32
Many companies monitor room usage via smart BMS/BAS. Usually they stop at the
bathroom door. I have to wonder if they will breach that modicum and ID people
entering and exiting to time them and not just for occupancy metrics.

~~~
superhuzza
One office building I worked at required scanning ID badges to access the
toilets - supposedly because of an incident in the past with a male employee
hanging out in the female toilets.

I never even considered them using the data from us scanning in, but I guess
it's possible? You didn't have to scan out so it's not like they would get any
information on duration in the bathrooms, just who entered which bathroom, and
how many times.

------
deusofnull
if i'm getting my shit done at work, then im going to get my shit done at
work.

------
jiveturkey
> Squatty Potty are offering us revolutionary new ways to sit on the toilet.

revolutionary? new?

~~~
gumby
They are disrupting the gastrointestinal sector

------
VistaBrokeMyPC
What if you sit backwards? I do that at home sometimes so I don't let my legs
fall asleep by leaning my elbows on them to hold a book.

------
rongenre
That does it, I'll bring my own toilet to work.

------
cheeze
This is a hilariously bad idea. I agree with gshdg on this...

